# If only.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I just HAD to go and look at Dill's website and then go to their Nigi's. I really shouldn't have. Because there's a BEAUTIFUL doe kid they have. Her name is Dill's PO Pretty as a Picture. I love that coloring. Someday I shall have a Nigi! (preferably from Runaround's Spice :greengrin: )

http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/ndsforsale.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is........very nice.....  :drool: :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Her name TOTALLY fits!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe, she is a cutie. :thumb:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Just found this when I was looking around and figured I would give an update on Dill's PO Pretty As A Picture. She is now MCH/CH Dill's Pretty As A Picture. This Spring we took her out and won Grand Champion Senior Doe 3 times, Reserve Champion Senior Doe 2 times, Best of Breed twice, and Best Udder 4 times. We sure are happy to have this lovely girl on our farm!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

cyanne said:


> Just found this when I was looking around and figured I would give an update on Dill's PO Pretty As A Picture. She is now MCH/CH Dill's Pretty As A Picture. This Spring we took her out and won Grand Champion Senior Doe 3 times, Reserve Champion Senior Doe 2 times, Best of Breed twice, and Best Udder 4 times. We sure are happy to have this lovely girl on our farm!


WOW ~ that is awesome!!!  :stars:


----------

